# Pico Squeeze



## craigb (23/11/16)

Does anyone have some variation of the Black Pico squeeze in stock? 

Either with/without the coral (if that is an option to forgo the RDA) and/or with/without a battery?

Thanks
Craig


----------



## acorn (23/11/16)

craigb said:


> Does anyone have some variation of the Black Pico squeeze in stock?
> 
> Either with/without the coral (if that is an option to forgo the RDA) and/or with/without a battery?
> 
> ...


Sir Vape is out of stock at the moment try... (*EDIT: Only Battery Combo in black out of stock)
* Edit: http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/deal-of-the-day/products/new-pico-squeeze-coral-rda
http://www.vapeking.co.za/eleaf-pico-squeeze-starter-kit.html


----------



## Bizkuit (23/11/16)

@craigb just got my black pico squeeze from @Sir Vape this morning. Priced very well with their "black Friday sale"
Any local vendors that stock spare bottles?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (23/11/16)

acorn said:


> Sir Vape is out of stock at the moment try...
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/eleaf-pico-squeeze-starter-kit.html



@Sir Vape - please say it ain't so  . If I can't find a JHB vendor, you are my fall back...


----------



## Bizkuit (23/11/16)

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/deal-of-the-day/products/new-pico-squeeze-coral-rda


----------



## acorn (23/11/16)

craigb said:


> @Sir Vape - please say it ain't so  . If I can't find a JHB vendor, you are my fall back...


 My bad : NEW*** Pico Squeeze + RDA + *Battery Combo* is out of stock in *Black*


----------

